# ROAD KINGS CRUISE NIGHT, SPIRES, CARSON CA



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Friday October 14 Road Kings Car Club invites you to their cruise night at SPIRES in Carson, Ca. 
22327 Wilmington Av. (405 fwy exit Wilmington, one block south)
For info contact Victor @ 310-387-4579


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

Friday what time to what time????? people are asking :dunno:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

right on :thumbsup: well be there


----------



## NIGEL310 (Mar 9, 2009)

*fosho victor be there after work.....islanders cc ttt!!
*


----------



## NIGEL310 (Mar 9, 2009)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> Friday what time to what time????? people are asking :dunno:


 is at 6pm...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE 2


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:






will be there


NIGEL310 said:


> is at 6pm...


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> Friday what time to what time????? people are asking :dunno:


 6 to 10pm


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


FERNANDOZ said:


> 6 to 10pm


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

QUE :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT 


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

ITS ON:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*WHAT'S UP VICIOUS VICK...... YOU KNOW FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL BE THERE...... FOR THE ROAD KING C.C.  HOMIE'S.... TTT!!!!:yes::drama:*


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES WILL DEFINITELY BE IN THE HOUSE:420:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TO THE TOP ONE MORE TIME FOR ROAD KINGS C C :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" will be there to support the homies......


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

This sounds tight!


----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)

ROAD KINGS CRUISE NIGHT, SPIRES, CARSON CA Friday October 14 Road Kings Car Club invites you to their cruise night at SPIRES in Carson, Ca. 
22327 Wilmington Av. (405 fwy exit Wilmington, one block south)
For info contact Victor @ 310-387-4579​


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*YEAH..... YEAH...... YEAH...... YEAH...... :yes: BTTMFT!!!!!*


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

YOU KNOW THE BIG ASS STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE ...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:yes:


StreetStyleL.A said:


> YOU KNOW THE BIG ASS STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE ...


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:run: one more day hno:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump up for the homies...


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT for the Harbor Area 


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> TTMFT


 SEE YOU THERE PRIMO ..AND THE REST OF THE STREETSTYLE HOMIES...


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TTT for The ROAD KINGS Car Club homies! 
Lets get this spot crackin'!!*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

TTT dusting the car off now:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" HAD A GREAT TIME. THATS A REAL COOL SPOT TO KICK IT TILL NEXT TIME...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

GOOD SPOT LOT'S OF NICE RIDES


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

HAD A GREAT TIME .. THIS SPOT WAS  CRACKING :thumbsup:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Great spot, good turn out, good people with real classy rides. I was digging the whole family atmosphere, DELINQUENTZ car club had a good time. This should have happened a long time ago.... :thumbsup:to the Road Kings for making this function happen. Someone post some picture up.... PS. for all the people who didn't make it last night, do yourself a favor and don't miss the next one.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> Great spot, good turn out, good people with real classy rides. I was digging the whole family atmosphere, DELINQUENTZ car club had a good time. This should have happened a long time ago.... :thumbsup:to the Road Kings for making this function happen. Someone post some picture up.... PS. for all the people who didn't make it last night, do yourself a favor and don't miss the next one.


 X 76 STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES"


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BOMB ASS SPOT! !!!STREETSTYLE C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME .....TTMFT ....


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

I spoke to Vic from Road Kings and he wants to thank everyone for the support last night. Very appreciative.
He can't wait to get his layitlow account working:roflmao:

Just left the Millenium vs Forever Clown'n softball game......... You find out what the score was:roflmao::drama::sprint:

Tonite; on my way to Louis Burger's Rosecrans & Downey for Mr. Cutty's Cruise night... Come out and support!


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> Great spot, good turn out, good people with real classy rides. I was digging the whole family atmosphere, DELINQUENTZ car club had a good time. This should have happened a long time ago.... :thumbsup:to the Road Kings for making this function happen. Someone post some picture up.... PS. for all the people who didn't make it last night, do yourself a favor and don't miss the next one.


Well said 


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

ANY PICTURES ??


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends had a great time!


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Where's the pics at ?????


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*"Unity Picnic & Potluck" get together for All Car Clubs at "El Dorado East Regional" in City of Long Beach on Saturday, November 5, 2011

*
Hello Everyone,

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” *would like to invite you to Our *“UNITY PICNIC & POTLUCK" Get Together on Saturday, November 05, 2011*, to be held at *"El Dorado East Regional Park" in the City of Long Beach, CA.* 

*Held at* the at *"El Dorado East Regional Park" in the City of Long Beach, CA.* 

*Come Support this Event. We want to get everyoen together to show that we can all get along and be united as one. 

how and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and event. 

We are asking that everyone (Car Clubs and Etc.) bring a "Main Food Dish" or "Dishes" that would feed your club and more people and also bring , Water, Sodas, paper plates, spoons and etc. and we will put everything together and make it one big Buffet for everyone to enjoy and help them selves. 

See you all there.


**Cost to get into the park is:**$7.00 per car

**Address of Event
"El Dorado East Regional Park" 
7550 E. Spring St.
Long Beach, CA 90815 


Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show: 
*
http://mapq.st/qVJXtE


*Put together by:
REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club 

Come Support this “Unity Picnic & Potluck" and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." Hope to see you all there.** :biggrin: *











*So all Car Clubs, Solo Riders, Car Lovers and whom ever wants to join us. This is open to all cars and clubs. Come on Down and lets have some fun. 
*


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

*THANK YOU & GRATEFUL!!*

Good Morning Everyone!!! Finally got my account up and running :biggrin: Thanks to my Wife ( just don't tell her I said that!! )...Once Again I want THANK EVERYONE that came to support the ROAD KINGS CRUISE NIGHT!!....because of all of YOU!!! it was a SUCCESS and I/WE couldn't be PROUDER!!...Extra Special Shout Out! to "SPIRES" who allowed us to have our CRUISE NIGHT at their location ..(( THEE PERFECT SPOT!! )) Hell Yea!!....ROAD KINGS SOUTH BAY will be having their Toy Drive December 3rd!! @ JayCee Field corner of Lomita & Figueroa from 10 am-4pm Hope to see you there....The NEXT cruise night is coming soon!! ....Trying to post up pictures but need help and If I ask my wife to help me again aye vey!! :biggrin: .I manage to post up some put got stuck so need some HELP!!​


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

NICE SPOT AND A GOOD TURN OUT. GOOD LUCK ON THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT ROAD KINGS. :h5:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Vix54Chevy said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Finally got my account up and running :biggrin: Thanks to my Wife ( just don't tell her I said that!! )...Once Again I want THANK EVERYONE that came to support the ROAD KINGS CRUISE NIGHT!!....because of all of YOU!!! it was a SUCCESS and I/WE couldn't be PROUDER!!...Extra Special Shout Out! to "SPIRES" who allowed us to have our CRUISE NIGHT at their location ..(( THEE PERFECT SPOT!! )) Hell Yea!!....ROAD KINGS SOUTH BAY will be having their Toy Drive December 3rd!! @ JayCee Field corner of Lomita & Figueroa from 10 am-4pm Hope to see you there....The NEXT cruise night is coming soon!! ....Trying to post up pictures but need help and If I ask my wife to help me again aye vey!! :biggrin: .I manage to post up some put got stuck so need some HELP!!​


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

*ROAD KINGS SOUTH BAY CRUISE NIGHT*

ROAD KINGS NEXT CRUISE NIGHT IS SCHEDULED FOR 
NOVEMBER 11, 2011
SPIRES RESTAURANT C/O WILMINGTON AVENUE & 223RD STREET
CARSON CALI
6-10PM
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!! :biggrin:

CALL VIC FOR INFO
310-387-4579


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Vix54Chevy said:


> ROAD KINGS NEXT CRUISE NIGHT IS SCHEDULED FOR
> NOVEMBER 11, 2011
> SPIRES RESTAURANT C/O WILMINGTON AVENUE & 223RD STREET
> CARSON CALI
> ...


COOL THE PERFECT SPOT:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends will be there.... Coffee and pie sounds good....:h5:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

see you there :thumbsup:


Vix54Chevy said:


> ROAD KINGS NEXT CRUISE NIGHT IS SCHEDULED FOR
> NOVEMBER 11, 2011
> SPIRES RESTAURANT C/O WILMINGTON AVENUE & 223RD STREET
> CARSON CALI
> ...


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

coffe and pie ??? :dunno:


AmericanBully4Life said:


> Best Of Friends will be there.... Coffee and pie sounds good....:h5:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> coffe and pie ??? :dunno:


Spires have some bomb ass pies....:thumbsup:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

I WILL BE THERE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT AND TRY SAME PIES :thumbsup:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

COME ON DOWN...THERE GOING TO HAVE SOME GOOD SPECIALS AND RIBS 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

TTT..


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:drama: :thumbsup:


Vix54Chevy said:


> COME ON DOWN...THERE GOING TO HAVE SOME GOOD SPECIALS AND RIBS 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

more pics please


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: *TTT!!!! :yes:*


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

*THANKS TO DJ MATEO*


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

*THANKS TO DJ MATEO*


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

*THANKS TO DJ MATEO*


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

*Just A Small Glipse of a Road Kings Cruise Night*


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

*ROAD KINGS SOUTH BAY CRUISE NIGHT*


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

*Nice Big THANK YOU! SPIRES!!!*


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TO THE TOP ONE MORE TIME !!!


Vix54Chevy said:


> ROAD KINGS NEXT CRUISE NIGHT IS SCHEDULED FOR
> NOVEMBER 11, 2011
> SPIRES RESTAURANT C/O WILMINGTON AVENUE & 223RD STREET
> CARSON CALI
> ...


----------

